# Importance of proof-reading your advertising



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I know there have been several threads regarding spelling and grammar in the past that deteriorated into namecalling. I'm not wanting to start anything like that again, but I did want to bring up the importance of presentation in advertising. I don't get much "spam" email - usually just one of those Nigerian "money laundering" offers every couple of weeks. I had signed up on Weatherbug which requires you also sign for a host so I picked some computer-related service. Tonight I got an offer for a website. The pitch looked good and I was actually thinking about replying. The following line changed my mind:

If you would like to have website that reflects the professionalism of your business or I you have any questions please send us a message 

In case you didn't catch it - "have a website" "or (if?) you have" . I would also have put a comma after the word "questions". To me, that's also a run-on sentence.

This is also a company which designs websites. Attention to detail is important.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It's amazing what gets missed in spelling and grammar these days.Even some of the big companies make spelling mistakes in large advertisements. 

I remember way back when I first opened the auto biz in 1987.I made up some signs with the phrase "How's your car running ?" under our company name and logo.I had a friend do up the signs,and they were out by the road for several days before a customer finally pointed out to me the error.The sign read "How's you car running".I must have looked at that sign a hundred times,and showed it to a bunch of people,and NO ONE noticed it right off the bat.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *The following line changed my mind:
> 
> If you would like to have website that reflects the professionalism of your business or I you have any questions please send us a message.*


I you 

Yes, proof reading is important!



Rick


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Someone asked me about redesigning their web site. I told them I would take a look at what they have now, and get back to them with suggestions.

The guy's name was Chris. The company name was (last name ficticious) Chris Doe Landscaping.

Now, right on the main page there is a little sales pitch that starts out:

"Christ Doe Landscaping......"

The funny part is that the site has been up like that for 2 years, and it has not been fixed!

I proofread every site I design at least 10 times, and every time I update or edit it, I proofread it again. Mainly for spelling errors more than punctuation.

~Chuck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sounds like my father in-law.He's Italian,and instead of calling me Chris,he calls me Christ ! It was really funny when I was young,and had the long hair and scruffy beard.Looked just like Jesus !


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Someone just started another Landscape Industry MB recently & I checked it out the other day. Two of the main Forum titles had glaring mistakes that I E-mailed them to let them know about it. 
Taking Care of Business was written as "Taken" Care of Business and Homeowner Assistance was written as "Assistants".
REceived unsolicited advertising with Subject: Check out our great new product XXX, but nothing in the body of the message- no link, no ad, no nothing. I'm sure they'll be getting a lot of calls  Sometimes no matter how many times you proofread something, you can miss a mistake like Wyldman's story. The mind will put the missing letter in where needed, because that's what is supposed to be there naturally.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Alzheimer's Test -- 

Count the "F's" in the following text: 


FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE- 

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF- 

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE 

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS...(see below) 





Managed it ? Scroll down only after you have counted them, okay? Do you think there are three? 









How many ? 3? 


















Wrong, there are 6 !!--no joke. 



Read it again. 

The reasoning behind is further down. 
















The brain cannot process "OF". 

Incredible or what ? Go back and look again!! 

Anyone who counts all 6 "F's" on the first go is a genius. Three is normal, four is quite rare. Send this to your friends--it drives them crazy


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*genius*

I got 6 the first time but when you said 3 I went back & read it again 

I had my wife read it & she also said 6 :waving:


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Works better in E-mail format. My mother just didnt get it.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

I counted 5 the first time around. I caught the F in first OF but the second OF kept sneaking past me -- go figure! So, I don't know what label/rank I'd fall into; either a super genius or a genius that's so smart he's stupid!


----------

